# Pet corrector...does anyone use one?



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought a pet corrector today as I'm sick of Poppy barking and have found nothing else that will shut her up!

It's brilliant. Just a tiny spray and she stops then I give her lots and lots of praise, Then the window cleaner came and she barked once and I just said NO and she stopped and sat and looked at me as if to say oops sorry!

Does anyone else use them and how long would you need to use it, can it be replaced with a command like leave it or anything

Any help is gratefully appreciated!!
Thank You! 
xxx:huh:


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

I bought one when Archie was about 6 months old - he wouldn't stop chewing a rug even though he was so good at other things. One blast and it did the trick, haven't had to use it on him since.

Now we've got Bramble and she's doing exactly the same! She's only 12 weeks old though so will try other things first but if she's still doing it in a few months I would definately use it again. :thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

just googled it does it really work then? lucy is a pain in the bum with other dogs on a lead,do u tink it wud help?


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> can it be replaced with a command like leave it


Yes, Definitely


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

tried leave it still do! a warer pistol,a blastic bottle filled wiv dried peas! so i just take her sumwhere i can let her outa the car boot now but wud b nice 2 walk up the village wiv her without goin mental!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have one for Luika, since he is extremely possessive of our car and barks constantly when someone approaches. Used in the correct manner, they are great tools


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn,t mind getting one for my dog,at the moment i use a water bottle,how much are they roughly as i haven,t seen them in our pet shop.?


----------



## dottycon (Apr 24, 2008)

tordiamond said:


> I wouldn,t mind getting one for my dog,at the moment i use a water bottle,how much are they roughly as i haven,t seen them in our pet shop.?


Think they're about £4 or £5. There are different makes and sizes so price does vary


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I tired, but I can't stay out of this thread..... 

I haven't used one and very, very much doubt I would resort to one. The same applies to water bottles, rattle bottles etc. 

The reason? Every single situation I have come across has been solvable using positive methods, so why resort to aversives? It's probably quicker, but the 'side effects' could be irrepairable. 

jilly40. if your dog is 'going mental' when you see other dogs, you should get abehaviourist out to assess why. If it is fear based, then water bottles, rattle bottles, pet correctors etc will make things a whole lot worse. The scenario is this: dog is scare dof other dogs, so gets defensive and barks when he sees them, especially if your dog is on alead, as it knows it can't escape, so feels more vulnarable. owner decides to rattle a bottle/squirt dog with water/whatever whenever another dog approaches in an attempt to stop the 'behaviour'. Your dog then thinks 'well, I was right, other dogs are a danger, as whenever they approach, my owner makes that horrid loud noise/squirts water at me/whatever. 

Why nto try instead standing on abusy street or somewhere with dogs going by with your dog on alead. Put yourself between your dog and theother dog, so your dog feels a bit more secure, and distract your dog with a tasty treat (can't bark and eat at the same time!) when the other dog goes past. Reward calm behavioru by saying 'good boy' and if he does try to ignore you and lunge to the other dog, a firm, quiet 'no' should suffice, then reward once he has calmed down again.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i disagree that water bottle are bad but i agree they can make the behaviour worse if used in the wrong way!

We used water bottle to squirt the dogs in some situations only a couple of times and it worked wonders for us.

Cobi for example was barking at other dogs for the reason of course to ring alarm and he also pulled us towards the dogs. We have been adviced to squirt him only if he pulls or launches towards the dog and so we did it twice. We never sprayed him with water when he barked as with barking he didnt really do in the dog world anything wrong but it was just annoying.
It didnt worsen his behaviour and now dogs can pass us without being told off by him. He approuches dogs with a waggling tail and wants to play with them. Which of course cost alot of training too beside the bottle 

Maya ---- for her being a jumpy and bouncy inuit with sharp claws we had to spray her with water twice when she jumped up (not on us, we managed to teach her this with a no). She jumped up on guest and it was unacceptable of her to jump on my 75 year old grandma so we had to spray her with water. Now she approuches her happily with a wagling tail and she keeps her feet on the floor 

There are situation were the bottle can be very usefull but alot ppl tend to use it for lazyness instead to correct behaviour properly.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> i disagree that water bottle are bad but i agree they can make the behaviour worse if used in the wrong way!
> 
> We used water bottle to squirt the dogs in some situations only a couple of times and it worked wonders for us.
> 
> ...


Each to their own, but I wouldn't have resorted to it in either of those situations, and certainly not with a puppy. I also wouldn't use any trainer who suggested it as a training method.

but then again, we're very different.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

jackson said:


> Each to their own, but I wouldn't have resorted to it in either of those situations, and certainly not with a puppy. I also wouldn't use any trainer who suggested it as a training method.
> 
> but then again, we're very different.


what would u do then in a matter of a short period if u would have ur grandma coming and ur dog would jump up on her? 

And who uses a trainer who advises this? did i miss something?


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

jackson said:


> I tired, but I can't stay out of this thread.....
> 
> I haven't used one and very, very much doubt I would resort to one. The same applies to water bottles, rattle bottles etc.
> 
> ...


your right about the water bottle,it works for me walking round the block but i took him over the park today,with bottle,the minute he saw other dogs he kept pulling and barking,the bottle didn,t do a thing for him,just ignored it.I had a behaviorist come but she was useless,hope to see another one in the new year.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> what would u do then in a matter of a short period if u would have ur grandma coming and ur dog would jump up on her?
> 
> And who uses a trainer who advises this? did i miss something?


Apologies, when you said you'd been advised to do it, I assumed you'd been advised by your trainer. If you haven't, why don't you ask them for their advise, as you seem pleased with them when you have mentioned them on other threads?

In a short period of time if my Grandma was coming to my home. (which she obviously does, and she is 72, although it doesn't really apply to her as she isn't exactly old and frail, she goes to the gym 4 or 5 times a week! ) I would either put the dog on a lead or seperate it into another room, behind a door or stairgate, although on a lead woul dbe my first choice as it would enable me to keep control of the dog and allow it to say hello in a controlled manner once it had calmed down.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

jackson said:


> Apologies, when you said you'd been advised to do it, I assumed you'd been advised by your trainer. If you haven't, why don't you ask them for their advise, as you seem pleased with them when you have mentioned them on other threads?
> 
> In a short period of time if my Grandma was coming to my home. (which she obviously does, and she is 72, although it doesn't really apply to her as she isn't exactly old and frail, she goes to the gym 4 or 5 times a week! ) *I would either put the dog on a lead or seperate it into another room, behind a door or stairgate,* although on a lead woul dbe my first choice as it would enable me to keep control of the dog and allow it to say hello in a controlled manner once it had calmed down.


for a whole week 24/7 ?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> for a whole week 24/7 ?


No, because after the first few minutes/hours the dog would behave calmly around her. And so could be off the lead. Even if it didn't stay that calm, it'd be Ok to have it in the room if she was sitting down, surely?

Aside from that, surely if it is a planned visit you have plenty of time to get other visitors round to cure the jumping up thing? How old are they now anyway? I would expect a pup to know not to jump up at visitors by 4 months old, at the latest really. (assuming you got it at 8 weeks)


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Natik said:


> i disagree that water bottle are bad but i agree they can make the behaviour worse if used in the wrong way!
> 
> We used water bottle to squirt the dogs in some situations only a couple of times and it worked wonders for us.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the above. Used correctly, they can work extremely well. I have not heard of any dog being traumatised by using either the pet corrector or a water spray, however, that is not to say that the more sensitive dogs could be badly affected.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

jackson said:


> No, because after the first few minutes/hours the dog would behave calmly around her. And so could be off the lead. Even if it didn't stay that calm, it'd be Ok to have it in the room if she was sitting down, surely?
> 
> Aside from that, surely if it is a planned visit you have plenty of time to get other visitors round to cure the jumping up thing? How old are they now anyway? I would expect a pup to know not to jump up at visitors by 4 months old, at the latest really. (assuming you got it at 8 weeks)


to ur first sentence....i can tell u havent owned an inuit then 
Maya is only calm when she sleeps and in no way i could risk her jumping at my gran as she is sadly not as fit anymore 

Cobi doesnt jump at all and because we live quiet far out we dont get often visitors.

I also tried the way u suggested with turning away from her and ignoring her and i ended up with a daily fresh scratched back and scratches all over my legs as she didnt give up
Im sure a golden retriever is alot easier to train that way and so is also a gsd but trust me u would end up with having ur back needed stitched up with an inuit. 
What works for one breed doesnt always work for others. And i can tell the difference between my 2 breeds that way.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Nina said:


> Totally agree with the above. Used correctly, they can work extremely well. I have not heard of any dog being traumatised by using either the pet corrector or a water spray, however, that is not to say that the more sensitive dogs could be badly affected.


I don't doubt they work. But why use it when you can use a more positive method and get the same, if not a better result? Time?

I also don't think an internet forum is the place to be suggesting anything other than positive methods seeing as no-one has sen the dogs involved.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> to ur first sentence....i can tell u havent owned an inuit then
> Maya is only calm when she sleeps and in no way i could risk her jumping at my gran as she is sadly not as fit anymore
> 
> Cobi doesnt jump at all and because we live quiet far out we dont get often visitors.
> ...


 the old 'golden retriever' chestnut.

I haven't only ever owned or 'worked with' Golden Retrievers, you know.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I was going to stay out of this thread too but...... I agree with every word Jackson posted 

When I took my girl to a puppy party at the local vets when she was little, the vet nurses showed the whole group one of those pet corrector things. Worryingly, they were recommending it for all sorts of behavioural issues. Even more worryingly, they demonstrated how it could be used. They let all the puppies meet each other, and naturally enough a little puppy scuffle broke out, with lots of baby growls and playing. So the nurse squirted the corrector to show how "you can stop them getting too boisterous"!!!

Well DON'T LET THEM OFF ALL AT ONCE THEN!!!
:mad2:

If I knew then what I know now (and was braver) I'd have said something.

I have to admit though, I have used the water bottle. I regularly go and visit a friend who has a large yard and two dogs of her own. The dogs all have a high old time, it is totally enclosed and so safe to leave the dogs playing outside. We generally spend our time gossipping and drinking coffee. Anyway, she also has what was originally a dog run, with 8 foot high wire fencing, which is now the bunny run. Her son's two bunnies run around in it. My Boo was HYSTERICALLY interested in the rabbits, unsurprisingly. She used to stand there, yapping and yapping at them, totally beside herself. The bunnies were totally unfazed and would go right up to her, nose to nose, while she screamed in their faces.

So I hid, and squirted her with a water pistol when she wasn't looking. It cured her within 5 squirts. Now, she goes up to them, has a look, and then goes away again. What the water did was break her concentration and almost make her realise that she COULD look at them calmly - up until then she was totally out of even her own control. I have to stress though I would NEVER, I don't think, use a squirty bottle or any aversive IF SHE KNEW I WAS RESPONSIBLE. I am convinced that as far as she is concerned, quite simply, barking stupidly at the bunnies made it rain harder (it was raining at the time anyway). She didn't hold it against me, because she didn't see me doing it.

Now I could have used positive methods instead, and if the rabbits had been on MY property, at my home then I would have. But visiting my friend isn't something which happens every day, and I wasn't about to make the longish journey every day just to teach her not to bark at bunnies, which she only sees when she goes there anyway.

Other than that, I have never used an aversive. An example would be using a rattle bottle to teach "leave it" - I and many many other people achieve a very reliable leave it with positive methods, without potentially frightening the dog.

I want my dog to trust me, and associate me with nice things. This is the danger with aversives like the rattle bottle - you risk either associating the thing you are trying to acclimatise the dog to, with unpleasant things (hence making the problem worse), or you risk associating YOURSELF with unpredictable, unpleasant acts.

As for using aversives in other circumstances, I can't think of any reason not to use positive methods instead.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

phew what a thread took me ages 2 cach up! lucy was 5yrs old when we got her she is now 8.had been used 4 breeding so the home thought,so prob not bin socialised. im affraid i did try every method goin cos i couldnt trust her on the lead wiv other dogs as she is aggressive on & used 2 do a runner off! but we r 3yrs down the line now she is a domminent lady but now much more happy! she is k off the lead now & has a daily run staight outa the boot.it works 4 me now.wud just like 2 crack the lead thing.if i cud its taken 2yrs 2 get that far! so i can wait!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Behaviour interruption is needed when you want to change unwanted behaviour. Pet corrector has its places for some behaviour problems. It will obviously not work with a dog who lacks confidence. Using it with a withdrawn dog with separation anxieties who constantly barks will totally ruin him....and will not cure the barking. However with a dog who has a dog/dog agression it def has an attention getter reaction and definatley changes behaviour focus of aggression on another dog when used appropriatley. 
It is like all training methods out there.. they all have a purpose and without knowledge from a responsible Prof trainer, should not be used until you are clear on its purpose and what it will achieve.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

That's exactly how I use it, when Poppy starts barking incessantly I give it a squirt, she stops and then she gets lots of praise and a treat, she now barks less, she's not stopped yet but she's getting there, she certainly isn't nervous and don't see a problem using it when it's used correctly.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i have tried a bark collar n she just emtied it.treats she just ignores me.i have tried a so called proff trainer sum years ago i will grant u. she just took my dog round the corner i heard him yelp n she had put a chain on him n yanked his neck off.was not pleased n told her 2 do 1.yet she had been recomended!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> i have tried a bark collar n she just emtied it.treats she just ignores me.i have tried a so called proff trainer sum years ago i will grant u. she just took my dog round the corner i heard him yelp n she had put a chain on him n yanked his neck off.was not pleased n told her 2 do 1.yet she had been recomended!


Sorry to hear your experience with a dog trainer was not a good one


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

just put me off thats all & if there recomended who the hell do u trust with ur dog? she trusts me now but it has taken alot of time n patience 2 get this far


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

hannahbanana129 said:


> That's exactly how I use it, when Poppy starts barking incessantly I give it a squirt, she stops and then she gets lots of praise and a treat, she now barks less, she's not stopped yet but she's getting there, she certainly isn't nervous and don't see a problem using it when it's used correctly.


Why not just teach your dog to 'quiet' on command? Don't you know how to?


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i have always said leave it!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> i have always said leave it!


Have you said it or taught it?

To be honest, if your dog was undrersocialised and is only 'funny' with other dogs whens he is on a lead, that suggests to me her 'aggression' is fear based. Therefore, any aversive is likely to compound the problem.

You really need to find a good behaviourist. A dog that behaves in thsi way isn't happy, whatever it's reason. Try looking on the APDT site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

jackson said:


> Why not just teach your dog to 'quiet' on command? Don't you know how to?


Is it just me or has that come across as your most patronising post yet, Jackson? Well done...


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Is it just me or has that come across as your most patronising post yet, Jackson? Well done...


Well, I have had practice and I feel rather cross that someone would use a pet corrector on a puppy seemingly without giving it so much as a second thought or attemtping to solve the problem any other way. Hence my intial post of 'I was trying to stay out this thread'.

If you think I am patronising you can always hit the ignore button.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I will have to, shame 'cause I haven't done that with anyone before.

I think its a great waste to have someone so *sooo* knowledgable as you are, unable to put things across in a way that would first and foremost _help_ with their dog training rather than make them feel bad about themselves. People could learn a lot from you, you are by the sounds of it an extremely responsible breeder and a very experienced dog owner. Its a shame.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I think I will have to, shame 'cause I haven't done that with anyone before.
> 
> I think its a great waste to have someone so *sooo* knowledgable as you are, unable to put things across in a way that would first and foremost _help_ with their dog training rather than make them feel bad about themselves. People could learn a lot from you, you are by the sounds of it an extremely responsible breeder and a very experienced dog owner. Its a shame.


It's only words. It is the same advice no matter how I give it. I say what I mean, I dont' sugar coat it. Not everyone likes that, but that is fine with me. To be honest, given my true feelings on the matter, I felt I was quite polite. I don't think Iam ever rude or personal, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Possibly a more positive comment would be.... have you tried teaching your puppy to be "Quiet on Command" and being able to pass on your knowledge rather than don't ya know how???
Alot of people own dogs but do not necessarily know HOW to train them appropriatley. Sometimes a gentle nudge in the correct direction helps. 
Jackson I do not expect you to sugra coat your beliefs.. I actually agree with your comment, but possibly worded slightly different so one does not shut off and moves onto the next stage........ which would be yeah I tell it to quiet... ahh have you taught it to quiet on command.. if you woudl like to know how I woudl be happy to explain it.
I have learnt in my work that sometimes being a bit diplomatic sometimes does allow me to go alot further.. HOWEVER this does not always happen... I can be a bit quick off th elip sometimes (oops)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't pin point exactly what it is about your posts, all I know is many people on here manage to give advice on a level with yours without the attitude that comes across when you give it. Sallyanne, DPT, Shane, Dundee etc etc have all helped me loads in the past and I personally really enjoy reading their advice and never feel patronised. You too have helped me as I've always overlooked your attitude on some of the threads in order to listen to the more productive comments. All I'm saying is a lot of people may choose not to listen to your interesting advice as it's not put as friendly as others. As for sugar coating, I wouldn't say the above members ever go out of their way to sugar coat... Like I said, I can't put my finger on it. 

Anyway, good night all I'm off to bed x


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

As I'm in a good mood,  I'll thank you both for your kind advice and attempt to be more diplomatic in future.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi well i didnt intend to join this thread but i have the same probs as Jilly and a couple more on the thread, i have had one to one training serveral times and none have worked we are trying to train two dogs , and wow do they jump at visitors barking at same time they dont like other dogs either, i hold one by the collar and the other one just keeps jumping , so much to the point i have to take people into the kitchen, we too live in a very small quiet place and they dont see many visitors but when they do all hell breaks loose, they are not little pups 18mths old, and 8 stone dogs i have tried everything going but they shake when anyone comes to visit so they take no notice of me at all, they dont shake with fear its with excitment, i cant put them in another room as they go crazy jumping at door, tried the water spay no affect the leave and stay dosent work either , yet when just with us the do everything they are asked, i can understand how some people find it hard to control there pets as im going through it myself, i really cant afford to spend any more money on these so called proof trainers so also looking for advice how to stop this terrible behavior, sorry post so long.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

think that was well put jeanie. i wud not waste money on a trainer again.lucy is a rescue who was 5 when we got her i think i have cum quite a way with her over the last 3. i think asking questions/advice n reading,internet search etc is just valid a way of learning on the whole


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the internet is a great way to learn - especially when it comes to keeping up to date on the latest techniques. It's amazing how many trainers are still relying on archaeic, outdated methods.

Perversely, I think that often it is the older, more experienced trainers who are guilty of not keeping up on latest research/techniques etc. It seems that because they've been training for 30 years or whatever, they are stuck in a rut that they aren't the least interested in getting out of. If I were looking for a trainer/behaviourist now, I wouldn't know whether to choose one with 30 years experience (but they might be stuck in the aforementioned rut), or someone newish who had qualifications (but just because you've got letters after your name it doesn't mean you can necessarily train well)...


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

it such a mine field dont u think?


----------

